# F20 - Coding available for these options?



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello,

there are different things I'd like to have/modify/adjust in my new F20 (120d):

1 - Is there anywhere an option for *automatic rain closing* of windows and sun roof? I had it in my former VW Golf 6 and it was a great feature! Basically, all needed hardware is available in my F20, but which options need to be activated?

2 - Is it possible to tune/adjust the* close up warning assistant *(is that the right name?)? My F20 has the built in assistant, but unfortunately it is nearly useless, as it doesn't warn me in time, neither optically nor acoustically. Even if settings are set to earliest warning, there is nearly no reaction of the system before nearly touching the bumper of the car in front

3 - Is it possible to adjust sensitivity of the *automatic light assist system*? On highways, the high beams of my F20 are oftenly not turned off when closing up to some backlights of cars in front of me (especially when driving long curves)

4 - Is it possible to activate *coming home *to work automatically as soon as ignition is turned off or door is opened? At the moment, I always have to trigger it manually.

5 - Is it possible to modify the *position of the passenger mirror* when it turns down automatically while going backward? At the moment, it goes to a predefined position that is not low enough.

6 - Can the automatic *washer of the front lights *be modified, so that it will only be activated let's say each 5th time of washing the screen?

7 - Is it possible to bring* oil temperature* into the control or info display (not through hidden menu!)?

8 - Is it possible to have memory of the last status (on or off) of *cruise control*? I often drive with activated system, but after ignition off, I will always have to reactivate it again.

Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

1, not found yet
2,do you mean the anti-crash assistant? i do not have this but maybe you can set the sensitivity higher
3,i can just find this, hope helpfulhttp://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=671889&highlight=
4,no
5,http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=641929&highlight=
6,yes,FEM_BODY, find WW_ANZAHL_WASCHBET_ZUR_SRA, default is 10_Betaetigungen.
7,not possible
8,don't be so lazy, lol


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

tankren said:


> 1, not found yet
> 2,do you mean the anti-crash assistant? i do not have this but maybe you can set the sensitivity higher
> 3,i can just find this, hope helpfulhttp://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=671889&highlight=
> 4,no
> ...


Thanks so far!

2. yes, I think, we are talking about the same thing. But where can I find sensitivity adjustment?

3. No, that's another function. This thread is about the threshold value for switching normal lights on/off in bright daylight. My request is about the assistant system that automatically activates and deactivates high beams at night, depending on other cars recognized by the cam

5. Sounds good and I will test these settungs - thanks for that!

6. Also sounds good and worth trying. Did you test it? What do the values mean and do they only work vertically or can I also do horizontal adjustments?

8.  That is really annoying! Should be adjustable in the same way as the auto start/stop function

Further ideas out there?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

deb10042 said:


> 1 - Is there anywhere an option for *automatic rain closing* of windows and sun roof? I had it in my former VW Golf 6 and it was a great feature! Basically, all needed hardware is available in my F20, but which options need to be activated?


After having got a complete software reprogramming of my car (F20, 120d) to version 2.51, I now recoded all my individual options using new E-Sys software 3.24.3 and PSdZData 52.1.

Here I found an entry that seems to be new (or I didn't find it in the former versions?):

_*Module*: HU_NBT
*Function*: 3000 HMI, 98
*Parameter*: REGEN_SCHLIESSEN (which is the German word for rain closing)
*Settings *(original): nicht_aktiv, aktiv / Werte=0_​
I tested it today and activated it. Anyway, after that, I wasn't able to find a new function or a new menu in the control display.

Did anyone of you manage to enable rain closing in a car that is already provided with a rain sensor? Are there possibly further settings at another place?

Thanks!


----------



## davidliu (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you know that Parameter: REGEN_SCHLIESSEN in Module: HU_CIC - 2011 750 F01?


----------

